# Excursion Hiker Shoes From: MUCK



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Excursion Hiker Shoes
From: MUCK

Seems there is a new craze in the rubber footwear market. Rubber shoes have started getting their share of the market lately and with just cause.
I have tried a few of these new shoes and all have been very nice but each one seemed to lack one item. Muck seems to have known what those items were and incorporated it into their new Excursions. These Lightweight shoes are made of waterproof 5mm CR flex-foam with four-way stretch nylon construction and rubber overlay “radial” outsole. Incorporating a cinch lace with a cord lock for a secure fit all around your ankle. These shoes are very easily slipped on as well as off, not requiring me to bend over and pull them off. 
With the full perimeter outsole you’re guaranteed maximum protection at your toe, arch and heel areas. With both the breathable air mesh lining and the removable 6mm Nitracel EVA sock liner you are assured warmth as well as comfort from sub-freezing conditions to 85 degrees Fahrenheit. 
I have only worn these shoes a short time and actually wore them to work one day and found them to be surprisingly comfortable on tiled floors all day. 
The Excusions are also available in a Hiker boot and comes in different colors and camo patterns. The bottoms are made for traction so no matter the terrain I am sure you will find great traction. For more information on the Excursions mentioned hear or other famous Muck boots visit them at www.muckbootcompany.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

